# Talentrechner Schurke



## Baltimore (10. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

beim Talentrechner beim Schurken erhöht sich die prozentuale kritische Trefferwertung nicht, wenn man "Faustwaffen-Spezialisierung" skillt und Faustwaffen angelegt hat.

MFG


----------

